# £150 - £200 budget



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, really need some help. I have a budget of £150 - £200 for christmas and being 36 ive got what matters in life. ie wife, kids, dog, nice motor and plety of polish to last me. I was thinking there must be others out there like me that are sick of family asking what do you want for christmas??? 

what would you folks ask for??? 

open to all aspects....

looking for off the wall ideas aswell..

thanks in advance


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I know what you mean, the presents that don't cost much are what I appreciate most, usually it is because I never got round to (couldn't be bothered) to buying, the bigger more expensive item I like to get myself.


----------



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive thought about asking for a pricey tub of wax but the wife thinks im made for spending that kind off money on the car, on wax


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

how about an experience day?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Donation to a childrens charity...give the money to someone that really needs it..

:thumb:


----------



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, had an experience day bought for me before and i let it lapse because most events where to far from where i lived... and we donate money to charitys already for things like books for african schools. lol its not easy is it


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Games console, I am 36 just like you, and I'm a big kid at heart. I like losing myself in the ps3 for a few hours.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Games Console and a gaming chair?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Any of these be good to you?

A Partridge in a Pear Tree?

Two Turtle Doves?

Three French Hens?

Four Calling Birds?

Five Golden Rings?

Six Geese a Laying?

Seven Swans a Swimming?

Eight Maids a Milking?

Nine Ladies Dancing?

Ten Lords a Leaping?

Eleven Pipers Piping?

12 Drummers Drumming?

Got to be something that tickles your fancy there? I'm hoping for either the eight maids or the nine ladies myself, but as long as it's not the ten lords I'll be happy with any of them really :lol:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Ask for car cleaning stuff and as you're bragging about already having loads give it all to me .

Seriously, I would suggest something that will allow you to take up a new hobby, like an acoustic guitar. You must have things you have wanted to learn but never had the time?


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

sex drugs and rock n roll!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd agree with cueball, if there really is nothing you need or want, then give it to someone who really does need it.

Great suggestion Cuey


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Get a RO Unit and a water but, set it up in your garage, no more streaks on your car, superb


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sarah2312 said:


> How about taking up matched betting, earn yourself another £60 before Xmas, and you can get her an even more expensive pressie..... !


havent heard that word for many a year it seems to come in and out of fashion a lot


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Always some good bargains on here... check daily!

http://www.offeroftheday.co.uk/


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Go for a flying experience or lesson, I'm working towards my Private Pilot Licence and it really is amazing, when its a dull cloudy day and your little plane goes through the clouds into blue sky!


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

get a remote controlled..... anything


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Watch?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yoyo :thumb::lol:


----------

